# Gear Bag/Duffel???



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have been using a plastic tote to haul my clothes/pads/helmet around in the back of my truck, but I'm thinking i should get a gear bag. i've been looking at quite a few, like the Fox Podium 180 and Burton Performer 70L. I want one that have seperate zippers for both a helmet and shoes, and no wheels. I like that the Burton can be converted to a backpack in case I take the pack on a plane.

Anyone have other suggestions???


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Get a hockey gear bag. Anything 'bike specific' is horribly over priced and underconstructed usually.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I just looked at a bunch of hockey bags and they don't look so nice and are super huge. Also the prices look the same as the 2 bags I posted above.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Get a hockey gear bag. Anything 'bike specific' is horribly over priced and underconstructed usually.


Yeah, our town is big into hockey, and at the lolcal play it again sports store, I got mine for $5 !


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Get $25 Adidas gear duffle, from Big5. Holds: gloves, hydration pack, knee/elbow pads, helmet, shoes, helmet(not full-face), some tools. Agree, the bike-specific bags are complete rip....


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

unrooted said:


> I just looked at a bunch of hockey bags and they don't look so nice and are super huge. Also the prices look the same as the 2 bags I posted above.


False, there are tons of quality bags for under $100. Look harder.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I use my Empire paintball gear bag that I bought years ago. Thing is massive! It literally holds all of my MTB protection gear(with 2 helmets), and, food, drinks, smoke, marital aids; and, I even attached a beer holder to the shoulder strap so I can have a drink while carrying my gear and still be hands free most the time; except when I'm taking a drink!


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Some paintball bags are may work out but they are pricey. I got a duffle from REI for $100 and its pretty nice. They have several sizes that may work for you.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a couple Dakine duffles and love them. Mine are officially for snowboard gear, but they have separate pockets for boots that work perfect for shoes and helmets. I'd shoot for 80 or 90 Liters. You can usually find them on sale.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

ruppguts said:


> I have a couple Dakine duffles and love them. Mine are officially for snowboard gear, but they have separate pockets for boots that work perfect for shoes and helmets. I'd shoot for 80 or 90 Liters. You can usually find them on sale.


I should check out the Dakine bags. I've been using an Ikea shopping bag... cost me $1

I think it's time for me to upgrade


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife said her parents asked what I wanted for my birthday, I told her I wanted the 70l bag from burton, it should be the right size for what I need and it isn't that expensive. On sale for $100 in the gray color I like most.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

On a related note, does anyone know of a bag with a separate compartment that will hold a full-face helmet? Plus knee pads etc in the main compartment...

I've been keeping an eye out for a bag like that for a long time, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Check out the specialized comp duffel bag. I got one for Christmas, it's great. Beats my previous bag which was the bag our air mattress came in.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## DirtMerchantBicycles (May 23, 2014)

I've been using the Dakine Boot Locker for a few years now. Great material and construction. Worth the $60 MSRP IMO.

Amazon.com : Dakine Boot Locker Bag, Black, 69L : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll say it though: A plastic tote has advantages if you're just getting your gear out of your truck most of the time you ride. If you travel some a bag might have advantages. 

But a storage box is cheap, stackable at home, easier to clean, more waterproof than most bags, you can use the lid as something to stand on when you're changing in a muddy/wet parking lot, it looks like crap so it's slightly less likely to get stolen.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

This is what I'm getting for my Birthday. . .if it fits snowboard boots and helmets in the end compartments then i think it should hold my full face in one end and 1-2 pair of shoes in the other end. . .cost is $100.

One thing I like about it is that at the very least the end compartments have teeth zippers (which work 1 million times better and last much longer than coil), also it can be worn as a backpack if needed.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

When will you be getting it? I love to see how the full face helmet fits into it. I'm also in the market for a new bag. Post pics when you can.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonezed7 said:


> When will you be getting it? I love to see how the full face helmet fits into it. I'm also in the market for a new bag. Post pics when you can.


I was notified by UPS that I should be getting something from Amazon in the mail today, since it was ordered the same day I told my wife what I wanted for my b-day I'm assuming it will be this bag. I'll post pics after I get it, which I think will be tomorrow on my Birthday!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

here's a shittty video of the bag: Burton Performer Elite Duffel 70L Bag Review and Buying Advice - The Good Ride


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!

Edit: I'll check out the video too.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

i use a 25 dollar duffel bag and its fits everything fine: camelback, full armor, shoes, kneepads, couple of tools and a couple of beers


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonezed7 said:


> When will you be getting it? I love to see how the full face helmet fits into it. I'm also in the market for a new bag. Post pics when you can.











Well sh1t. I thought it would be bigger. It will still work well for 90% of the riding/trips I do since I don't ride lifts that often. Don't really think anyone is fitting snowboard boots in the end compartments, even if they have tiny feet. Those are size 14 freerider vxi.

Should have listened to the guy that suggested a 90L!


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks like the helmet takes up the majority of the main compartment. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

It definitely takes up half of the main compartment. I can fit everything I need, which was ncludes a full face and regular helmet.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I use TNF Base Camp Duffels.
They are not cheap, but can be found on sale on occasion.
Pretty much indestructible. 
If they can stuff them full of stuff an strap them to a pack animal and drag them through hell and back, they can hold my bike shite.

My large carries the following on pretty much every lift trip.

TLD D3 and goggles
5.10 Impact Low (11)
Riding Jersey plus backup.
Riding shorts and chamois
Gloves and spairs
661 Pressure suit (large)
661 Evo elbow pads (large)
Nukeproof Full leg (large)
towel
first aid kit
paper towels
small toolkit (10x10x2in)
bug spray
sunscreen
packing cubes for clothing, shoes and misc items ie bug spray.

I think that be about it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ You are well prepared Mykel 

I'm going to check out the TNF Base Camp Duffels

Do you think one large NF duffel will hold dh 2 helmets + 2 sets of pads, + shoes? Singlesprocket and I travel light


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just bought this:
http://www.backcountry.com//dakine-utility-duffel-bag-5500cu-in?cmp_id=EM_bcs_DDM54-2_M1


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Jonezed7 said:


> Just bought this:
> DAKINE Utility 90L Duffel Bag - 5500cu in | Backcountry.com


Hey, I was just eyeballing that pack online.

I'd love to know if you can fit a full-face helmet into an end pocket.

I'm guessing not, but if I'm wrong I want one.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

It says it's suppose to and I found some pictures via google image search that showed it with a full face helmet in the side pocket, but I'll let you know. One of the comments said his large didn't fit.

Tracking says it will be here on Monday, so I'll post up pictures then.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

I knew if I opened this thread I would buy a new duffel! I ended up purchasing this:http://www.amazon.com/High-Sierra-U...6-0659361?ie=UTF8&refRID=0AHJ6W5XR3E0GB2TPB13

Seemed to have a few more pockets than the dakine bootbag and reviews were pretty good for a smaller bag. I currently use a similar size bag but way more cheaply built. Just enough for full face, shoes, riding clothes for the day and some tools on the side.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

NWS said:


> Hey, I was just eyeballing that pack online.
> 
> I'd love to know if you can fit a full-face helmet into an end pocket.
> 
> I'm guessing not, but if I'm wrong I want one.


The bag today. I'll get pics up for you tomorrow. After a quick look, I think a full face helmet will fit.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

I just happened to order that same Dakine bag. 90L of space with multiple pockets for full face, armor and tools plus a tarp lined pocket for dirty shoes...seems like it will be perfect for all my future Whistler trips.

Here's a better pic that shows off the bag:


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty much. The side pockets are exactly the same on both sides. One says its for a helmet and the other says its tarp lined for shoes, but they both are and appear to be the same size. 

I'm not sure if this is also meant to put a snowboard boot in each?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Jonezed7 said:


> Pretty much. The side pockets are exactly the same on both sides. One says its for a helmet and the other says its tarp lined for shoes, but they both are and appear to be the same size.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is also meant to put a snowboard boot in each?


Based on this pic, think you're right:


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

If anyone's interested, I'm a snowboarder too and can try to fit both in one pocket with my boots (size 11). I highly doubt they will fit though.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

The bag holds all of my stuff easily! The helmet does fit in both sides and they're exactly the same.

In the middle I have pants, shorts, short sleeve jersey, long sleeve, socks, big bag of spare parts, (under regular helmet), goggles and my dakine camelback, which is pretty big and full of stuff. In the two front pockets I have my gloves and wrist brace and then I put my gopro chest mount in the other. I didn't put shoes in yet, but my knee pads are in the other side pocket.

Seems like a great bag and I'd recommend it for the price.


----------

